# straun deflators



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Does anyone have experience with the above? Have done some research, and bum hip and knee have led me to the deflators. What do the mean with the different settings lie 5-15 etc?? Would appreciate some input here as to just what pair to get, usually run the sand at 18lbs so that would be the range I am interested in... thanks for the help.... salt


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a set of Stauns. By far the best made. I read a test and they stop at the set psi and held better then any brand. Been running them about a year with no issues. That being said they aren't the cheapest. They run about $70 a set of four. Mine came set at 18psi and are very easy to adjust.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*straun*

Thanks GF, did you have to order any certain type of pound pressure for them? Or do they come with a range, I would like my gauges to cover the say 15 to 20 range as 18 psi seems to be the "sweet spot" for my 01 150... thanks... salt


----------



## Tomsatx (Dec 20, 2010)

Look at the jeep sites, they have adjustable psi ranges. They are easy to adjust and can set your fronts / rears different if you like.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a set of 4 and love them. They work great. I have a set of "D" rated tires on my truck and have to run them at 60psi. It makes job real easy when going from 60 down to 20.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds interesting...where can you get them?

Got a link?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's one. They have them on sale for $62 right now. Haven't checked any others on the prices they want. May check Ebay.

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Wheels/Staun-Tire-Deflators.aspx?t_c=11&t_s=107&t_pt=8395&t_pl=9605


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

They come set at 18psi. They are great you really can't beat them. I love mine


----------

